# Stillwater River?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone fish the Stillwater River for smallies? I hope to fish it for the first time this weekend. Any advice on a good place to put in a kayak? Thanks!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have not fished it for some time now, 10 years or so but it used to be a great place to catch both large and smallmouth bass! We used to put in our pond prowler at Frederick-Garland Rd outside of Union Ohio and go to Martindale Rd. Cotton Cordell Big O's in Fire tiger and Natural crawdad were the ticket then and I would have to think they would work good now as well! Let us know how you do.  Wow thinking about that brings back a lot of memories! That streatch is also great for channel cats, soft crawls, leeches and catalpa worms for those if you feel the need to catch some channels while you are at it. We would usually have a line floating out the back of the boat baited for channels!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

How far would the Stillwater River be from Athens? If it can be good for bass fishing, I would be willing to give it a shot!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

From Athens you are looking at a 2 1/2 hour drive to that part of the Stillwater River. That's if you are planning to fish the area around West Milton and Union Ohio. The river runs well South of that but I am not familiar or have I fished that part.


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Where is this located at? Is it on the West side of Cincy?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

It is North of Dayton about 15-20 miles.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Buddy Punk,

how long of a float is it from Frederick-Garland Rd. to Martindale Rd. (Englewood Park)? It looks like about three miles on the map, but how long does it take to float/fish? I think that I will be giving this area a try on Sunday morning!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you need a permit to park in Englewood Park? Also, there are a few ponds in the area, are they worth fishing? Thanks!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Rooster,

You are looking at about a 3-5 hour trip depending on how thourough you want to fish the area. There are a few areas with some decent rapids so you should enjoy that with the kayak. At least it was a treat in a pond prowler   . As far as Engelwood park goes I never went that far down so I don't know what to tell you on that. Also I never fished the ponds in the area  . Let us know how you do, I may have to make a point to head back that way for a float trip!


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

Rooster - You don't need a permit to park in the Englewood Metropark on Frederick Pike or on Martindale Road - just a car  . The park on Frederick has 3 small lakes, which are sometimes connected by channels when the water is up. The lakes have the usual in them - bluegill, LM, crappie, catfish (mostly small in my experience), and I got a grass carp there last time I was there. There are a few nice bass, but the largest I've personally caught was prolly 3 lbs. I saw the ODNR guys shocking fish (cheaters!) to do a count and the guy I talked to said the largest they found in the lake they were in was about 6 lbs.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I have floated the Stillwater at Frederick-Garland rd many times. The bank access is very steep, what i did was tie a rope on my canoe and slide the plastic coleman down the hill. 

Above Old Springfield rd is a minor hazard - a sort of rock dam that some people flip over. You should be able to just paddle through the main current and be fine. The pool above it is good fishing.


----------

